# August's TOTM: Let's get diet savvy!!



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

With all the fad diets that come and go, it’s hard to keep your head on straight and weed the bad from the good. In an effort to educate, I have listed the pros and cons of the most prominent fad diets out there today. Please feel free to discuss!

:arrow: *The Atkins Diet *
Atkins took the world by storm – more than once. In 1972, the original “Dr. Atkins Diet Revolution” was immortalized in paperback. Published again in 1992, the revised “Dr. Atkins NEW Diet Revolution” is the force of Atkins as we know it today. Atkins is popular because it shows fast improvement, strict guidelines and long term dramatic weight loss. 

_How does it work?_
Atkins works by starving the body of carbohydrates. In essence, the idea behind Atkins lies in the biochemistry of the body. The body uses readily available blood glucose to keep us alive and produce energy. When carbohydrates are absent, proteins and fats are converted to energy sources, thus burning fat as fuel.
_
Is it safe?_
In a nutshell, not really. Atkins puts our bodies into a state called ketosis. Ketosis is a state our bodies enter during chronic starvation, when all of our bodily sources of carbohydrate energy are depleted. In turn, we burn fat as our primary fuel source. Ketosis is dangerous to our livers and kidneys, thus Atkins is seldom recommended for weight loss. Furthermore, other Atkins diet side-effects include headaches, constipation, and increased risk of osteoporosis, to name a few.

_Is it for me?_
Most likely, no, Atkins is not for you. Sometimes Atkins is recommended to patients who are dangerously overweight – in essence, it becomes the lesser of two evils. Atkins type diets are difficult to maintain and usually result in weight gain upon returning to carbohydrate consumption. Most of the weight lost in the initial phases can be attributed to water loss, as water is a byproduct of carbohydrate metabolism and a vital intermediate.

:arrow: *The GI Diet*
The GI (Glycemic Index) Diet stems from the ideal diet for diabetics – foods that provide stable levels of blood sugar. Founded in 1981, Dr. David Jenkins found that certain foods can dramatically raise blood sugar levels, while others provide more steady inclines and declines.
_
How does it work?_
The GI Diet works by focusing on foods that provide steady increases and decreases in the blood sugar. Foods are graded on a scale of 0 – 100 for their affect on blood glucose. Foods lower in the GI help you feel fuller longer (usually higher fibre and less processed). High GI foods spike blood sugar dramatically and can cause quick energy bursts followed by fatigue, tiredness and irritability. High GI foods are also thought to be linked to obesity.

_Is it safe?_
When followed correctly, the GI Diet is very safe. Nutritionally sound foods are key to optimal health. The goal is not to eliminate sugars or carbohydrates, but rather to consider the sources and types one is consuming.

_Is it for me?_
If you struggle with a sweet tooth and are overweight, the GI Diet is a good option to consider. Furthermore, it is a great way to avoid adult-onset diabetes by not stressing the pancreas and keeping your weight at a healthy level. The GI Diet is something we all could take a lesson or two from!

:arrow: *The South Beach Diet*
The South Beach Diet closely parallels the foundation and findings of both the Atkins and GI Diets. It is divided into three distinct phases, each with different rules. The first phase lasts roughly two weeks and is the most restrictive and difficult.

_How does it work?_
The SBD works by eliminating highly processed, refined foods, with special focus on sugars and refined carbohydrates, such as donuts and soda pop. It also jump starts weight loss by eliminating almost all carbohydrates form the diets for the first two weeks. The diet’s founder, a cardiologist, claims that our bodies must change the way we respond to food – which the first phase is supposed to achieve.

_Is it safe?_
While the SBD is not unsafe, it should be carefully considered before its undertaking. The drastic measures in the first week can have intense effects on the body. 

_Is it for me?_
The SBD is not for everyone, namely because of its stringent nature in the first few weeks. More athletic types will find this diet difficult to follow because of the lack of carbohydrates. 

:arrow: *Vegetarian/Vegan Diets*
While there are many different degrees of vegetarianism, most vegetarians face the same obstacles. Veganism is a demanding diet that requires attention to detail and fore planning. I will focus on lacto-ovo vegetarianism (dairy and egg included) and veganism (no animal products of any kind).

_How does it work?_
As noted above, most vegetarians eat only dairy and egg products and exclude meat and fish. Vegans eat no animal products of any kind, including honey, eggs, dairy and fish. Many vegans also exclude other animal products from their lifestyles, such as leather and furs.

_Is it safe?_
When followed correctly and supplemented accordingly, vegan and vegetarian diets can be safe, healthy and promote healthy weights. It is important to note that many young men and women taken on such diets without proper preparation and education. While this may not necessarily be unsafe, it is important to note that many vegan and vegetarian women become anemic (iron deficient). Furthermore, the fast-paced lifestyle of today’s young people do not always allow for proper meal preparation. It is important to have a realistic outlook of following such a diet.

_Is it for me?_
While becoming a vegetarian may seem appealing to many, it is a decision that should not be taken lightly. In order to be a healthy vegetarian or vegan, the individual must be well versed in their dietary requirements and how to meet them. Failure to do so can result in lowered immunity and mal-nutrition. It is important to consider the time-consuming nature that comes along with a sound vegetarian or vegan diet. Consulting a nutritionist is wise, as this change is usually employed as a lifestyle rather than a diet.

*IMPORTANT*
*With any new diet or dramatic lifestyle change, it is paramount that you consult your physician. *​


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 24, 2006)

I tried the Atkins for like two days, it's awful. It was all eggs, put me off them for ages!

I've always heard goos things about the GI diet, it was on the news over here (UK) a while ago that it's the healthiest out there of all the fad type diets.


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

I making since 2 weeks the Weight Watchers diet and it works


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 16, 2008)

I've used Weight Watchers online for nearly three years - I come and go, though, but try to practice the principles of the program when I'm not signing in daily.  When I start going up, I get strictly dedicated, but as long as I keep going down, or maintaining, I just live by the general rules of it.

Over 3 years, I've lost thirty five pounds, and gone from a size 14 to a size 6.  And that's a comfy six, too, not tight.  

I can't sing the praises highly enough for nutritious food, portion controlled, balanced with an exercise program, decent sleep, and lots of water.  Weight Watchers is a good start, and if you stick to it, really stick to it, you will lose weight.  Just not fast.  (I believe the faster it comes off, the less likely it is to stay off.  20 years experience, here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KIT (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a probelem with sticking with it, as im sure many girls here do. I get gung-ho for about 2 weeks, then i just give up. Especially in the summer. 
I try to eat well at work, but to excersize is another story. I hate it. I hate it, I hate it!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 28, 2009)

i don't do "diets" because i  end up gaining the weight back when i get off track. instead, if i want to lose a few pounds, i just eat everything in moderation and cut out the unnecessary junk, work out a little more and i'm bound to lose the weight in a decent amount of time. the hardest part is staying focused because i get crazy cravings for fried food and it's really hard to stay away from that!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't really needed to go on a diet program..but something to share:

  	A friend of mine is currently doing Jenny craig, but she is as skinny as can be. I asked her Why?? she said that eating these meals can be good for maintaining your weight even if you already lost it, or never had it in the first place. It makes sense, but I still think the healthiest things are homecooked meals. But of course healthy Home cooked meals!!


----------

